
Clojurists Together Foundation - lvh
https://www.clojuriststogether.org/news/announcing-the-clojurists-together-foundation/
======
lvh
TL;DR: Clojurists Together outgrew its previous digs (at the Software Freedom
Conservancy) and we're our own legal entity now.

I'm the president of the new foundation; happy to answer questions here.

